# BluePrints 1 for 1 on a slow day!



## Uncle B (Jul 19, 2009)

Well..... We left out close to 3:30 Saturday morning with everybody else to catch some calm seas and maybe a couple of fish as well! Little did we know all we were getting was the sea end of that. After starting at the elbow, we got a little help from a buddy letting us know the water was better at the Spur. Saw all the boats at the kegs and decided it was too busy there for us, so we ran back to a small line between the elbow and spur and started to make a run at it. Had a dolphin jump on and somehow wrapped around the clip to break the line. Luckily we got one more bite and made it stick!! Thanks to Josh for billing, and Brett with his first ******!! Enjoy!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Very nice, all it takes in one billfish to make an otherwise slow day into a great one!

Good job!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

MSViking said:


> Very nice, all it takes in one billfish to make an otherwise slow day into a great one!
> 
> Good job!


I heard that!


----------



## jhall (Oct 8, 2007)

Damn Brett, its about time. That made the whole trip worth it right there. Nice job.:thumbup:


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

What music artist is that,?? kinda like it !!


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Colt Ford,Cricket on a line.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Way to Go Brian, cashed on on a tough day! Keep the pressure on!


----------

